# Astrazenica 1 & 2 followed by Pfizer any problems



## The Jogger (2 Nov 2021)

I can get my booster which will be Pfizer tomorrow, my first two were astrazenica. I have heard it's common to have bad side effects after that combination and I'm a bit worried to the extent of putting it off as i fly out for 6 weeks on Monday and don't want to be ill. 

I'm hoping people haven't had many problems before i decide whether to have it or not.


----------



## SydZ (2 Nov 2021)

The mix appears to give good results. All three on mine were Pfizer.

https://www.pharmaceutical-technology.com/features/covid-19-vaccine-mixing-astrazeneca-pfizer/


----------



## vickster (2 Nov 2021)

Side effects are rare with the Covid vaccines, especially ones that last more than a day or two. Did you have issues with the first two?


----------



## Cycleops (2 Nov 2021)

I shouldn't risk it.


----------



## Once a Wheeler (2 Nov 2021)

I have had this combination of vaccines and booster. From 12 to 36 hours after the Pfizer booster I would describe my condition as a bit off-colour. The 12-hour point coincided with bed time and I passed a night typical of the first night of the onset of a cold — restless, sweaty, some funny dreams. The following day I was a bit under the weather but the condition did not stop me doing a large supermarket shop and I had a normal appetite. After the 36-hour point, I was completely back to normal. In summary: a bit of a bind but nothing to stop you functioning and completely irrelevant compared to covid. Definitely get the booster.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Nov 2021)

Our lass had AZ for first two jabs and Pfizer for the booster on Saturday. She felt rough over the weekend and today she came home from work with a stinking cold.


----------



## gbb (2 Nov 2021)

Had AZ 1!& 2, felt bad the next day after AZ 1, no after effects at all with AZ 2.
Had Pfizer & Flu jab Saturday, no effects whatsoever barring a slightly sore shoulder each side.

Edited to say, there is maybe a lot of colds going round, ive had a mild one since Tues/Weds, not bad just troublesome so in my case...and perhaps many others, nothing to do with the booster.


----------



## cougie uk (2 Nov 2021)

The Jogger said:


> I can get my booster which will be Pfizer tomorrow, my first two were astrazenica. I have heard it's common to have bad side effects after that combination and I'm a bit worried to the extent of putting it off as i fly out for 6 weeks on Monday and don't want to be ill.
> 
> I'm hoping people haven't had many problems before i decide whether to have it or not.


It's not common. Where did you hear that ?


----------



## The Jogger (2 Nov 2021)

vickster said:


> Side effects are rare with the Covid vaccines, especially ones that last more than a day or two. Did you have issues with the first two?



No i was absolutely fine but it's because i heard this mix can give you the bad side effects I'm a bit weary of that. If I wasn't traveling i wouldn't give it a second thought, so that's why I'm trying to weigh it up.


----------



## The Jogger (2 Nov 2021)

cougie uk said:


> It's not common. Where did you hear that ?


My wife's friend had it for a week, went to the doc's and they said it seemed fairly common.


----------



## vickster (2 Nov 2021)

The Jogger said:


> No i was absolutely fine but it's because i heard this mix can give you the bad side effects I'm a bit weary of that. If I wasn't traveling i wouldn't give it a second thought, so that's why I'm trying to weigh it up.


But it’s 6 weeks away, not a week? I’ve not heard anything about specific booster side effects, and certainly not longer term.

My nearly 80 year old father had his booster on Saturday, no ill effects (nor did he after his first two AZ).

A friend who had Pfizer first had a Pfizer booster and no issues.

I wouldn’t worry, Covid infection can be much worse


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Nov 2021)

The Jogger said:


> My wife's friend had it for a week, went to the doc's and they said it seemed fairly common.



All sounds very vague. What specific side effects did your wife’s friend have for a week that warranted a GP visit? Presume it must have been something concerning like a headache lasting 4 days. Those things are something like 1 in a million. A very long way from common.


----------



## Drago (2 Nov 2021)

After the third one my hair fell out and I put on 4 stones in weight. At least I think thats when it happened.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> After the third one my hair fell out and I put on 4 stones in weight. At least I think thats when it happened.



I thought your head became magnetic and you replaced your hair with iron filings.


----------



## Drago (2 Nov 2021)

Being serious for a moment - difficult for me - the combination itself apparently presents no more chancemofmside effects than any other.

The original vaccine and its consitutuents are lo g since gone from your body. Therefore, there is nothing left to act as a reagent to the new vaccine. All that happens is your immune system responds to the new vaccine itself.


----------



## rualexander (2 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Being serious for a moment - difficult for me - the combination itself apparently presents no more chancemofmside effects than any other.
> 
> The original vaccine and its consitutuents are lo g since gone from your body. Therefore, there is nothing left to act as a reagent to the new vaccine. All that happens is your immune system responds to the new vaccine itself.



Yes but it reacts differently because your immune system has been primed with the first two vaccinations.


----------



## Drago (2 Nov 2021)

Your immune system has been primed to react to exactly the same virus.

Its the method by which the different drugs teach them that lesson that differs, not the reaction of the immune system.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Nov 2021)

First two of mine AZ third one a couple of weeks ago was Pfizer. Just a bit of a sore upper arm which lasted a couple of days. 
Had an excellent run at parkrun a few days after receiving it, a coincidence of course, or was it...🤔😉


----------



## postman (2 Nov 2021)

What did my dad say,never mix your drinks,so six weeks eh,shame to waste them,where am I going.


----------



## Profpointy (2 Nov 2021)

I felt mildly under the weather after the first one, but only to the extent of being tired and going to bed early evening. Second one, no noticeable reaction. Third one to come. 

Mind you 5G coverage is much improved even if I do have spoons sticking to me after doing the washing up


----------



## KnittyNorah (2 Nov 2021)

I had two A-Zs - February and April - and my Pfizer booster about 10 days ago. Bit of tiredness for 48 hrs after the first A-Z, mild aches in the upper arm and shoulder after the second A-Z, and a slightly sore upper arm for 48 hrs after the Pfizer booster. That's all.


----------



## neil_merseyside (2 Nov 2021)

The Jogger said:


> My wife's friend had it for a week, went to the doc's and they said it seemed fairly common.


My doctor god daughter hasn't heard anything but did say it could be CCEE, or a combination of NRI and BMT. Possibly JOOTT. Most likely INFI.

I had expected some medical gobblygook but this isn't what I expected:-

Covid Conspiracy Expectation Effect.
Not Really Ill, Buy More Time.
Just One Of Those Things
I've No F Idea

First bit is true, she's not heard anything.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2021)

vickster said:


> I wouldn’t worry, Covid infection can be much worse


I saw a video on YouTube yesterday where someone reported US anti-vaxxers stating we should all avoid 'toxic' vaccines, and instead concentrate on building up herd immunity by allowing Covid to spread throughout the global population. Once that had been done, we wouldn't have to worry about Covid in the future... 

Brilliant plan! Why didn't we think of that? 

Hang on, I think that I may have spotted a potential problem with that idea...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> My doctor god daughter hasn't heard anything but did say it could be CCEE, or a combination of NRI and BMT. Possibly JOOTT. Most likely INFI.
> 
> I had expected some medical gobblygook but this isn't what I expected:-
> 
> ...


Initial impressions, eh?

AZ then AZ then P here, like many of us in the UK. No generalised feelings of illness for me, just a temporary soreness at and below the injection site that lasted around 2 days. I'd already had a positive for antibodies test result with just the 2 AZs.


----------



## The Jogger (2 Nov 2021)

vickster said:


> But it’s 6 weeks away, not a week? I’ve not heard anything about specific booster side effects, and certainly not longer term.
> 
> My nearly 80 year old father had his booster on Saturday, no ill effects (nor did he after his first two AZ).
> 
> ...



I go Monday for six weeks But that sounds good i think I'll get it Thursday at a walk in.


----------



## vickster (2 Nov 2021)

The Jogger said:


> I go Monday for six weeks But that sounds good i think I'll get it Thursday at a walk in.


Ah I misread. You’ll still be fine. Have a good holiday


----------



## Chap sur le velo (2 Nov 2021)

Was pinged by my Doctor time to get booster. Went to walk in and showed text message. Filled in forms, answered questions, waited in line. Got all the way to the vacinator who did final computer check. 6 months in 18 days time and rule cant be bent. 
No real harm done, but delayed others and wasted an hour.

So moral of story is, Check your facts and don't accept "authority" is always right.


----------



## presta (2 Nov 2021)

I've had two doses of OAZ but no booster yet. The reaction to the second dose was worse than the first, so I'm hoping it wasn't setting a trend.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Nov 2021)

My wife had her booster last week (AZ, AZ, Pfizer)

No adverse reaction.


----------



## cougie uk (3 Nov 2021)

The Jogger said:


> My wife's friend had it for a week, went to the doc's and they said it seemed fairly common.


I guess the gp doesn't hear back from the hundreds of patients who have no issues. Common is definitely overstating it.


----------



## Svendo (3 Nov 2021)

cougie uk said:


> I guess the gp doesn't hear back from the hundreds of patients who have no issues. Common is definitely overstating it.


I had OAZ 1&2 and Pz Booster 10 days ago. Sore arm with all three, no reaction to 1, possibly a few days tired snd under the weather to 2. Maybe abit with 3 but I was recovering from a mild cold and sore throat (which still hasn’t fully gone) Nothing that prevented functioning or cycling.
I have a 3&5 year old so we have permasuffles going round our household which could also easily account for any symptoms. I also do rapid Lat Flow tests 3 times a week for work, all negative.


----------



## keithmac (3 Nov 2021)

I've got it and I'm sure the vaccine has prevented me passing it on to my family (you can have it 5 days before testing positive or any symptoms).

I'd have any of them as a booster, no questions asked.


----------



## Mr Celine (3 Nov 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Was pinged by my Doctor time to get booster. Went to walk in and showed text message. Filled in forms, answered questions, waited in line. Got all the way to the vacinator who did final computer check. 6 months in 18 days time and rule cant be bent.
> No real harm done, but delayed others and wasted an hour.
> 
> So moral of story is, Check your facts and don't accept "authority" is always right.


I agree with your last line.

I was called in by blue letter for my booser / flu jag and got all the way to the vaccinator who did the final check. 21 weeks, nursey says no.

In my case (due to meds I take) the limit is actually 8 weeks.



NHS Scotland said:


> You are eligible for both:
> 
> 
> a third dose coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccine
> ...



Ten days later I caught covid...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Nov 2021)

Our lasses stinking cold is now covid. So far everyone else in the family is clear, but it looks like daily tests for us all for a couple of weeks


----------



## Johnno260 (3 Nov 2021)

The Jogger said:


> I can get my booster which will be Pfizer tomorrow, my first two were astrazenica. I have heard it's common to have bad side effects after that combination and I'm a bit worried to the extent of putting it off as i fly out for 6 weeks on Monday and don't want to be ill.
> 
> I'm hoping people haven't had many problems before i decide whether to have it or not.



My wife had that mix and no side affects outside a sore arm which we don’t really count.


----------



## Johnno260 (3 Nov 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Our lasses stinking cold is now covid. So far everyone else in the family is clear, but it looks like daily tests for us all for a couple of weeks



Yes my eldest daughter tested positive, I feel pretty grime 38.7 deg temp, I have gone to a test center but feel it’s a forgone conclusion.

Wife and youngest seem ok.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Nov 2021)

Az for 1st and 2nd , Pfizer for booster (about two weeks ago).

No "ill effects" from 1 and 2. Slight soreness in arm for 24 hours from Booster.

Avoided discussion with anyone, and, magically, it was all totally uneventful.


----------



## The Jogger (4 Nov 2021)

I had my booster (Pfizer) this morning at a walk in centre.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Nov 2021)

2 AZs then a pfizer booster - no probs with any apart from a very slightly sore arm for a day or so. So no probs at all.
Very impressed with the entire programme.


----------



## JtB (23 Nov 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Was pinged by my Doctor time to get booster. Went to walk in and showed text message. Filled in forms, answered questions, waited in line. Got all the way to the vacinator who did final computer check. 6 months in 18 days time and rule cant be bent.
> No real harm done, but delayed others and wasted an hour.
> 
> So moral of story is, Check your facts and don't accept "authority" is always right.


The ping from your doctor should have been to *book* the booster which you can do up to 1 month before you are allowed to *get* the booster.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Nov 2021)

JtB said:


> The ping from your doctor should have been to *book* the booster which you can do up to 1 month before you are allowed to *get* the booster.


I got a text from my GP after I'd already gone online (inputting my full details) booked the booster and had it.
(not criticising the GP practice I stress)


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Nov 2021)

JtB said:


> The ping from your doctor should have been to *book* the booster which you can do up to 1 month before you are allowed to *get* the booster.


Thanks to this thread I didn't make the same mistake. I'm sure I would have done otherwise.

Mine is booked now, six months to the day after my second jab.


----------



## Alex321 (23 Nov 2021)

Mine is booked for tomorrow. Two days under 6 calendar months, but exactly 182 days from 2nd jab.


----------



## postman (23 Nov 2021)

None whatsoever.For the life of me I cannot understand why people think it's a plan to fill us full of tracking devices.


----------



## vickster (23 Nov 2021)

postman said:


> None whatsoever.For the life of me I cannot understand why people think it's a plan to fill us full of tracking devices.


Cos they’re idiots


----------



## Alex321 (23 Nov 2021)

vickster said:


> Cos they’re idiots


No need to be mean.

Most idiots aren't any where near that bad.


----------



## KnittyNorah (23 Nov 2021)

... and if it IS a plan to fill us all with tracking devices, I can tell 'them' that it simply _doesn't work. _

If it did work I wouldn't've got lost so often in the Harrogate K&S Show where you _had_ to be vaccinated, recovered or show a -ve test to enter. And before any conpiracy theorists say yes but the venue's partly underground and of course such things don't work in the tunnels of the illuminati, it didn't work to stop me getting lost in the grounds of Harlow Carr Gardens either.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2021)

My first 2 jabs were AZ. My booster (2 weeks ago) was Pfizer. Apart from a sore arm for a few days, no problems at all.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Nov 2021)

MY ZX Spectrum is running quite slow since I had my second jab.....I'm very suspicious. Maybe the booster will speed it up?


----------



## AlanW (23 Nov 2021)

My first 2 jabs were AZ and had zero side effects, then last Friday I had my booster jab that was Pfizer. Bit of a sore arm for a couple of day but one hell of a headache the very next day


----------



## KnittyNorah (23 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> MY ZX Spectrum is running quite slow since I had my second jab.....I'm very suspicious. Maybe the booster will speed it up?


The increased amount of radiation you emit after an mRNA booster should do the trick nicely and give you a very acceptable increase in speed. Pity the tracking device doesn't work as well as promised, though, or we could all throw away our garmins and even our OS maps ...
I expect the next production run of the next generation of boosters will have solved that small problem, though.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Nov 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> The increased amount of radiation you emit after an mRNA booster should do the trick nicely and give you a very acceptable increase in speed. Pity the tracking device doesn't work as well as promised, though, or we could all throw away our garmins and even our OS maps ...
> I expect the next production run of the next generation of boosters will have solved that small problem, though.


Excellent, might yet better my 14 yr old self's personal best on Daley Thompson Decathlon.


----------



## Threevok (23 Nov 2021)

postman said:


> For the life of me I cannot understand why people think it's a plan to fill us full of tracking devices.



and then rant of Facebook and Twitter about it, using their easily tracked device


----------



## byegad (23 Nov 2021)

postman said:


> None whatsoever.For the life of me I cannot understand why people think it's a plan to fill us full of tracking devices.


Since I got my 2nd AZ jab in May my 4G phone is now 5G and I know what Bill Gates and Mark Zuckerberg are thinking.
In order to avoid this I'm wearing the tinfoil hat and tinfoil socks 24/7.🤖


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2021)

byegad said:


> Since I got my 2nd AZ jab in May my 4G phone is now 5G and I know what Bill Gates and Mark Zuckerberg are thinking.
> In order to avoid this I'm wearing the tinfoil hat and tinfoil socks 24/7.🤖


You mean to say you don't have one of these


----------



## DCBassman (26 Nov 2021)

2x AZ and Moderna booster, no issues.


----------



## wheresthetorch (26 Nov 2021)

My first two were AZ, then I had the Pfizer yesterday. Had a really rough night - fever etc - and now feel lethargic with a headache. I feel a bit like I'm hungover, without the memories of an enjoyable evening.


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2021)

The booking system is a bit bonkers. Our local pharmacy is busy doing the boosters, but could I get it, no - got to drive 3 miles to the nearest. Booked in for the 5th.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Nov 2021)

I’m just amazed at how small the microchips must be to fit through the tiny hole at the end of the needle, not to mention the advances in battery technology to power them😉


----------



## KnittyNorah (26 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’m just amazed at how small the microchips must be to fit through the tiny hole at the end of the needle, not to mention the advances in battery technology to power them😉


Yes and those microchips have so much versatility, and the batteries so much power in their ability to connect us to 5G, magnetise us, enable us to emit radiation and do so many other things. 
I'm just sorry those who developed them haven't (yet) developed a way for us to actually direct all that energy into specific things then I wouldn't need to be considering an electric front wheel conversion on my bike, I could just fit a receiver to the cranks and let it pedal itself through the energy transmitted via the soles of my feet. A bit of very poor thinking on the part of the designers ... 
Still, I expect that if I take every booster on offer they'll all interact and make me glow in the dark so there's a saving on lighting requirements over winter, at least!


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’m just amazed at how small the microchips must be to fit through the tiny hole at the end of the needle, not to mention the advances in battery technology to power them😉


Keep still and you won't recharge the small battery fitted. Also avoid any shops with theft detection as these can supply a short burst of power, sufficient for them to be read.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Dec 2021)

I had my booster yesterday evening. Sore arm this morning but OK apart from that.

Oh and it was Moderna, not Pfizer so doesn't really belong in this thread. (First 2 were AZ)


----------



## wafter (9 Dec 2021)

Interesting that this has been mentioned - my mother had 2x AZ then the Pfizer booster; really knocked her on her arse for at least 10 days.. to the extent that I was really quite worried about her for a bit. Her arm was painful throughout (which was somewhat reassuring that the rest of the symptoms were vaccine-related and not something else) and thankfully there don't seem to be any obvious lasting effects beyond this.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Dec 2021)

I had Pfizer booster on Monday after 2 AZ. I could feel my arm had been jabbed next day but nothing to speak of. My other half had Moderna booster after 2 AZ on tueday and she'd still feely very achy this morning (thursday) and was very meh yesterday headache and joint aches.

its a bit of pot luck i think.


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2021)

Moderna after 2 AZ's. Felt OK, slight ache in arm, but got a stinking cold so any side effects generally masked by the cold !!!


----------



## JtB (9 Dec 2021)

Had my Pfizer booster yesterday and have a sore arm this morning. Decided to take today off (well I am retired so I do that every day anyway 😜 ). If I’d waited for an appointment it would have taken over a month, so I used a walk in centre instead and had the booster exactly 182 day (6 months) after my second AZ jab.


----------



## Asa Post (9 Dec 2021)

Had my Pfizer booster last Thursday, and had no bad effects at all - not even a sore arm.
Lucky me, I suppose.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I had my booster yesterday evening. Sore arm this morning but OK apart from that.
> 
> Oh and it was Moderna, not Pfizer so doesn't really belong in this thread. (First 2 were AZ)


I spoke too soon. I was fine in the morning just after getting up but got progressively worse during the day and gave in to the inevitable and went to bed at about 4. After a long sleep, fingers crossed OK today. Arm is still sore.


----------



## icowden (10 Dec 2021)

I was similar to @Dogtrousers. Pfizer after 2x AZ. Felt fine just after the jab but next day felt very tired, arm was sore, couldn't concentrate. I had the shivers at one point which was helped by some paracetamol. Next day - pretty much fine again (except for sore arm).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> The booking system is a bit bonkers. Our local pharmacy is busy doing the boosters, but could I get it, no - got to drive 3 miles to the nearest. Booked in for the 5th.



Drive 3 miles 😂


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2021)

First two AZ. Moderna last Friday. Slight chill over the weekend with pain when sleeping on injection site. The former was nothing that a warmer jumper couldn’t solve, and the latter by not sleeping on that side.


----------



## icowden (10 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> The booking system is a bit bonkers. Our local pharmacy is busy doing the boosters, but could I get it, no - got to drive 3 miles to the nearest. Booked in for the 5th.



There is a weird two tier thing going on. If you book through the NHS website you seem to get sites that are much further away. If your GP sends you a link you get the site down the road...


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Drive 3 miles 😂



No-where to lock the bike !!


----------



## KnittyNorah (10 Dec 2021)

icowden said:


> There is a weird two tier thing going on. If you book through the NHS website you seem to get sites that are much further away. If your GP sends you a link you get the site down the road...



'twas the opposite for me. GP link for booster was at a 'hub' they are using on t'other side of Preston with no convenient public transport and not a place I would cycle (or walk) to, or through, or leave my bike. And for a week/10 days forward. Booked through the NHS link, was for a day or two later, actually AT the bus station in a huge tent on an unused open area. and across the road in an unused shop, so couldn't be more convenient if it tried.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> No-where to lock the bike !!


Same problem in Todmorden. I don't want to risk leaving my bike somewhere in Burnley, Bacup etc.

I am waiting for an invite to Tod health centre.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2021)

icowden said:


> There is a weird two tier thing going on. If you book through the NHS website you seem to get sites that are much further away. If your GP sends you a link you get the site down the road...



Booked through NHS site and walked to a place 1.3 miles away. My GP surgery is slightly further away but GP invite came later than it was possible to book on NHS site. Really does depend where you live.


----------



## vickster (10 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> No-where to lock the bike !!


Walk there?


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Dec 2021)

Just heard from a friend who had AZ-AZ Moderna. The Moderna booster knocked her sideways too.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> No-where to lock the bike !!


Easy! Buy a Brompton and take it in with you 😉 N+1, Jab +1


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Dec 2021)

Astrazenica 1 & 2 followed by Pfizer any problems? Nope: March AZ1, Jun AZ2, last Sunday (cycled down to town where all the surgeries have got together and set up a 'centre' Sat/Sun in the gym): Pfizer. Ever so slight sore upper left arm 4-20 hours after. Flu jab in right arm: no side effects. As I said elsewhere: hope it's actually working.
Mix of trained staff and volunteers. Smooth and well organised. Doctors getting £15 per jab and £20 on Sundays.


----------



## farfromtheland (10 Dec 2021)

wafter said:


> Interesting that this has been mentioned - my mother had 2x AZ then the Pfizer booster; really knocked her on her arse for at least 10 days.. to the extent that I was really quite worried about her for a bit. Her arm was painful throughout (which was somewhat reassuring that the rest of the symptoms were vaccine-related and not something else) and thankfully there don't seem to be any obvious lasting effects beyond this.


This is what's worrying me - I had the 2 jabs of astra-zeneca, as recommended by my GP as I am immune compromised, and in limbo here as it's now any jab you like as long as it's Pfizer. I'm waiting for a special arrangement but meanwhile having to do long Christmas work shifts without enough distancing after my regular work went pear-shaped with covid. I haven't found any evidence that a change of vaccine at this late stage has been evaluated either for side-effects or effectiveness. The vaccine mechanisms are very different.
Hope your mum is ok!


----------



## KnittyNorah (10 Dec 2021)

I had 2x AZ and then a pfizer booster - all a while ago as I'm seriously old - with no side effects of the Pfizer other than a _very _sore upper arm, comparable with the soreness of the anti-tet jab. 
As I said to someone, if anyone had brushed past my arm in the 48 hrs following Pfizer, I'd have been hard put not to have _thumped_ them. 
If they'd have grabbed my arm, I WOULD have thumped them! 
Yet as long as nothing put any pressure on it, and I didn't lean or lie on it all, and was careful getting dressed and undressed, it didn't bother me. 
Not bad _at all_ in exchange for a presumed leap up in level of protection; I'd happily have it regularly if necessary.


----------



## icowden (10 Dec 2021)

farfromtheland said:


> I haven't found any evidence that a change of vaccine at this late stage has been evaluated either for side-effects or effectiveness. The vaccine mechanisms are very different.



There is some evidence that having more than one type of vaccine is actually beneficial.

https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-021-01359-3


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Walk there?


Work day so needed to be back - 2-3 hour round trip on foot. Anyway I took the little Aygo instead of my big car.


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2021)

icowden said:


> There is some evidence that having more than one type of vaccine is actually beneficial.
> 
> https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-021-01359-3



Definately benefits for mixing it up.


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Easy! Buy a Brompton and take it in with you 😉 N+1, Jab +1



Never !


----------



## numbnuts (10 Dec 2021)

AZ x 2 and Pfizer for the booster today......so far so good, I'll report back later


----------



## wafter (10 Dec 2021)

farfromtheland said:


> This is what's worrying me - I had the 2 jabs of astra-zeneca, as recommended by my GP as I am immune compromised, and in limbo here as it's now any jab you like as long as it's Pfizer. I'm waiting for a special arrangement but meanwhile having to do long Christmas work shifts without enough distancing after my regular work went pear-shaped with covid. I haven't found any evidence that a change of vaccine at this late stage has been evaluated either for side-effects or effectiveness. The vaccine mechanisms are very different.
> Hope your mum is ok!


Thanks - she's now back to her usual infuriating self 

Sounds you're in a difficult situation and tbh I'm the last person qualified to offer any advice. I do recall hearing a snippet somewhere that a booster of different flavour to the two previous ones might give improved protection over a third of the same type.. however it's anyone's guess how valid this is. I think the only certainty throughout this whole mess is that we're all (as individuals) flying blind. 

Sounds like something you need to bounce it off your GP, assuming you trust their judgement of course. 

Good luck with it all!


----------



## farfromtheland (10 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> Definately benefits for mixing it up.


Read the Nature article carefully - the increased immune responses were in vitro, and the closing paragraph says,

" Last week, a UK study called Com-COV, which analysed combinations of the same two vaccines, found that people in the mix-and-match groups experienced higher rates of common vaccine-related side effects, such as fever, than did people who received two doses of the same vaccine2. In the Spanish CombivacS trial, mild side effects were common, and similar to those seen in standard COVID-19 vaccine regimens. None was deemed severe. "

Not a huge sample in the completed Spanish trial - only 600. Neither of the studies were of a third dose. With the new variant too there is a lack of research into any vaccine's effectiveness.





wafter said:


> Thanks - she's now back to her usual infuriating self
> 
> Sounds you're in a difficult situation and tbh I'm the last person qualified to offer any advice. I do recall hearing a snippet somewhere that a booster of different flavour to the two previous ones might give improved protection over a third of the same type.. however it's anyone's guess how valid this is. I think the only certainty throughout this whole mess is that we're all (as individuals) flying blind.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Dec 2021)

farfromtheland said:


> This is what's worrying me - I had the 2 jabs of astra-zeneca, as recommended by my GP as I am immune compromised, and in limbo here as it's now any jab you like as long as it's Pfizer. I'm waiting for a special arrangement but meanwhile having to do long Christmas work shifts without enough distancing after my regular work went pear-shaped with covid. I haven't found any evidence that a change of vaccine at this late stage has been evaluated either for side-effects or effectiveness. The vaccine mechanisms are very different.
> Hope your mum is ok!


I’m immunocompromised too ( knackered bone marrow) I had my booster several weeks ago which was Pfizer, my first two doses were A.Z. I spoke with my medical consultant and she said there were no issues with me taking it. I had a bit of a sore arm and felt a bit below par for a couple of days, but apart from that all is well.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> AZ x 2 and Pfizer for the booster today......so far so good, I'll report back later


20 hours later so far so good


----------



## Gillstay (11 Dec 2021)

Had a sore arm for a day and an odd night as if about to have a cold. Then fine.


----------



## farfromtheland (18 Dec 2021)

Has anyone been able to get an Astra-Zeneca booster? Being advised by my GP not to get an MRNA vaccine I would like to do this.


----------



## Alex321 (18 Dec 2021)

farfromtheland said:


> Has anyone been able to get an Astra-Zeneca booster? Being advised by my GP not to get an MRNA vaccine I would like to do this.


AFAIK, they simply aren't providing AZ for booster use, it is all Pfizer or Moderna.

I must admit, I hadn't heard of any different risk factors for the mRNA vaccines over the AZ one.


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2021)

farfromtheland said:


> Has anyone been able to get an Astra-Zeneca booster? Being advised by my GP not to get an MRNA vaccine I would like to do this.


They aren't doing any as far as I've seen.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Dec 2021)

I had two AZ jabs earlier in the year, caught Covid in October, delayed the planned booster and had a Pfizer one as soon as it was recommended after infection. The booster shot gave me a standard "flu jab sore arm". Strangely enough, the earlier AZ jabs had no effects at all.....not even a faintly tender injection site.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Dec 2021)

farfromtheland said:


> Has anyone been able to get an Astra-Zeneca booster? Being advised by my GP not to get an MRNA vaccine I would like to do this.


Did your Doctor explain the reasoning behind not having an MRNA vaccine?


----------



## vickster (18 Dec 2021)

farfromtheland said:


> Has anyone been able to get an Astra-Zeneca booster? Being advised by my GP not to get an MRNA vaccine I would like to do this.


Discuss with your GP or better hospital Consultant?


----------



## KnittyNorah (18 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Did your Doctor explain the reasoning behind not having an MRNA vaccine?



I have heard of this being a perfectly genuine concern, but it's (usually) nowt to do with the mRNA specifically - rather, to do with a diluent, adjuvant or preservative used in the vaccine that might cause problems for some. In that case it appears that a third dose of the original vaccine is ... useful. Not as useful as an mRNA might be, but still of some use.


----------



## farfromtheland (18 Dec 2021)

I discussed this with the GP surgery and have an official letter to put me on a list for an AZ booster - no reply yet. I get phone calls from the booster service who say no idea, it's nothing to do with them they just book the jabs. 

Pfizer carries more risk of allergy reactions in some cases. The published advice concerning it is somewhat limited. As I was given the AZ vaccine for good reason I am going to wait for the system to recognise this.


----------



## Threevok (20 Dec 2021)

Got my Pfizer Friday, after having two AZ. Not been very well the next two days. Better today


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2021)

Got my Pfizer yesterday. Also two AZ. Apart from a sore arm, no symptoms what so ever. I must be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## markemark (20 Dec 2021)

AZ AZ Moderna. Day after felt like I had a beery night the night before and a bruised arm. 2nd day all fine again.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2021)

markemark said:


> AZ AZ Moderna.


Same here. I had the booster this morning (and a flu jab in the other arm). I felt a bit crap for a couple of hours and got the shivers, but am feeling a lot better now, apart from feeling that I have been punched in both arms.


----------



## cougie uk (20 Dec 2021)

Had my Pfizer on Thursday after two Astra's. 
No problems at all. Cheers NHS 👍


----------



## PapaZita (21 Dec 2021)

Pfizer yesterday after two AZ previously. Slept poorly and woke at 5 am with aching muscles beyond just the arm. Took some paracetamol. Still a bit groggy and stiff this morning, but starting to feel better. No big deal really, and sort of reassuring to know that it’s doing something.


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2021)

There seems to be very few AZ's available now. I've had 2 AZ's including the Indian batch. Moderna as a booster. Some folk I know are kacking it about the booster, just for a few days possibly feeling rough. One friend won't have it as she thinks the vaccine caused her to pick up a 'bacterial' infection. FFS, virus and bacteria are not the same.


----------



## farfromtheland (21 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> There seems to be very few AZ's available now. I've had 2 AZ's including the Indian batch. Moderna as a booster. Some folk I know are kacking it about the booster, just for a few days possibly feeling rough. One friend won't have it as she thinks the vaccine caused her to pick up a 'bacterial' infection. FFS, virus and bacteria are not the same.


No, they are not the same. However you are being hard on your friend I think. The immediate aftermath of the vaccination is a an increased lymphocyte (infection fighting white blood cell) reaction in the body. For the couple of days that this is happening in response to the targetted virus a person may be more vulnerable to other infections as the immune system is so busy.


----------



## potsy (21 Dec 2021)

Had this combo too as my 3 doses, no side effects or ill feeling at all after the booster. 

Other than a slightly sore spot on my arm where I was injected.


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Dec 2021)

posh here so had the Moderna hat trick

shot 1: slight pain in arm for a cpl of days
shot 2: really sore arm for a few days and hangover from hell feeling for 2 days after
shot 3: slight pain in arm for a cpl of days


----------



## jowwy (21 Dec 2021)

vauxhall astra for the first two jabs…..boosted with michelle pfieffer last night. Zero issues


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> vauxhall astra for the first two jabs…..boosted with michelle pfieffer last night. Zero issues



They injected you with a car and then Michelle Pfieffer😳. Is that safe?


----------



## jowwy (21 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> They injected you with a car. Is that safe?


It seemed ok…….i now fill up on diesel and fart co2 gases, but not had the rona yet lol


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> It seemed ok…….i now fill up on diesel and fart co2 gases, but not had the rona yet lol



Probably too toxic for corona


----------



## jowwy (21 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Probably too toxic for corona


Lets hope so……..i have heard people having issues with the mondeo as a booster jab though


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> Lets hope so……..i have heard people having issues with the mondeo as a booster jab though



Yes the Ford Mundane is so bland it infects the persons personality when jabbed.


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> vauxhall astra for the first two jabs…..boosted with michelle pfieffer last night. Zero issues



Please tell me where I can find a Michelle Pfieffer


----------



## jowwy (21 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> Please tell me where I can find a Michelle Pfieffer


Only in wales fossy


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> Only in wales fossy


Scotland I think, her name is often misspelled, it’s Michelle Fifer 😉


----------

